# Xavier makes POV worth watching



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

dude is frikkn serious, watch this nut:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

bombing.....nice video


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would love to see the POV of that run looking backwards back up what he was descending....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The good 'ol rappel. Looks scarier than it is. That line though. Damn. There is a reason he is the best big mountain rider out there...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

It must be hard for him to find people to ride with...

Xavier: Hey man wanna go ride tomorrow? I'm gonna go ride there! :thumbsup:

Anybody he asks: :blink: uhh.. no sorry bud, I'm busy tomorrow.


also I would love to know how many ft he just descended in about 20 seconds lol. Like 3000?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought the XV so count me in tomorrow Xavier….


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like he was going close to 70 MPH towards the bottom (just a guess on my part). Interesting powder board he's got there, too..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i think he rides for rossi, his own design board (which he doesn't mind grinding over rocks and shit, haha)


----------



## Cou (Apr 10, 2014)

watching that section at the top gives me shivers after that GoPro video of the skier falling off that cliff..... (its like 3 years old you've probably all seen it already... 



)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I remember that video.. crazy.

Is it the same location ?


----------



## Cou (Apr 10, 2014)

the skier video was filmed on the Stubai Glacer, Austria, and a link from TWsnowboarding says that Xavier's line was in AK


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

The first vid is awesome. Rocks at 2:38! Close call.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

NZRide said:


> The first vid is awesome. Rocks at 2:38! Close call.



the first 5 min of this are blood freezing.


----------

